# l'élève chargé de surveiller les autres élèves



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Comment s'appelle l'élève chargé de surveiller les autres élèves avant que le prof n'entre dans la classe ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Marie3933

Le chouchou du prof ! 
Sans blague, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un nom pour ça.
Voyons ce que disent les autres...


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'appelle Agnan… 

Mais blague à part, je pense comme Marie qu'il n'existe pas de terme particulier, sans doute parce qu'un tel élève n'existe pas dans le système scolaire français.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux !
Mais, je n'ai pas encore bien compris, vos deux propositions ne marchent-elles pas ? Agnan et chouchou ?


> Mais blague à part, je pense comme Marie qu'il n'existe pas de terme  particulier, sans doute parce qu'un tel élève n'existe pas dans le  système scolaire français.


C'est vraiment étonnant !!! et c'est comment dans le  système scolaire suisse ? 

A mon époque, il y avait toujours un élève comme  responsable des autres. Ce dernier avait comme la resposabilité de noter  le nom des mauvais élèves qui faisaient de bruit avant que la maîtresse  n'entre.


----------



## doinel

On peut demander au délégué de classe de surveiller les autres pendant que le professeur s'absente mais les enseignants ne prendraient plus ce risque.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci doinel, est-ce que ce délégué dont tu parles, fait-il partie des élèves ? si oui, c'est bien le mot que je cherche.


----------



## doinel

Le délégué de classe est un élève élu par la majorité de la classe qui la représente lors des conseils de classe et est en quelque sorte son porte parole. Les enseignants ne le choisissent pas, ce n'est donc pas toujours le premier de la classe. Excusez mes répétitions.
http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/particuliers/F1394.xhtml


----------



## IMANAKBARI

le mot "délégué" me convient étant donné qu'il fait partie des élèves ! (quoiqu'il y ait des différences entre "délégué" et le personnage que je cherche. Comme dit le proverbe, faute de grives on mange des merles ) Merci beaucoup à tous les trois.


----------



## Maître Capello

IMANAKBARI said:


> C'est vraiment étonnant !!! et c'est comment dans le  système scolaire suisse ?
> A mon époque, il y avait toujours un élève comme  responsable des autres. Ce dernier avait comme la resposabilité de noter  le nom des mauvais élèves qui faisaient de bruit avant que la maîtresse  n'entre.


Il en va en Suisse comme en France : un tel élève se ferait vite « lyncher » par ses camarades ; on n'aime pas les rapporteurs. 

Quant à _délégué de classe_, ce terme ne convient pas du tout ici car il fait référence à tout autre chose. Tu pourrais parler d'_élève-surveillant_ ou d'_élève-pion_ pour prendre un terme familier, voire simplement de _rapporteur_ !


----------



## Comtois

Le chouchou d'un enseignant, c'est son élève préféré, à qui il manifeste (parfois inconsciemment) une indulgence et des attentions particulières.
Agnan est un personnage de Goscinny dans _Le Petit Nicolas_. Nicolas est le petit garçon héros de ce livre, et Agnan est un condisciple qui est le chouchou de la maîtresse. Maître Capello y a pensé parce qu'il est arrivé une fois que la maîtresse, devant s'absenter un moment, charge Agnan de surveiller le reste de la classe, avec les résultats catastrophiques qui ne manquent pas de s'ensuivre.
Ce livre est très connu et aimé en France.


J'ai un vague souvenir d'un livre de Kipling un peu équivalent, _Stalky et Cie_, si ma mémoire est bonne (c'est le titre français), dans lequel il me semble qu'un tel rôle de surveillance est dévolu à des élèves, rôle qui porte un nom dont je ne me souviens pas. Si mon souvenir n'est pas controuvé, il y a peut-être là une piste.


Il y a peu de chances qu'un délégué de classe soit investi d'un rôle de surveillance : il représente les élèves, pas l'administration ou un enseignant, et il ne peut pas être des deux côtés de la barrière. Mais il peut y avoir des enseignants assez pervers pour lui faire jouer ce rôle.


----------



## Marie3933

Bref, c'est toujours compliqué de traduire des réalités qui n'existent pas dans la culture de la langue cible. Il faut se contenter d'approximations.
Pour que tu puisses dormir tranquille, Iman, cadeau !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Superbe, merci à vous tous ! tout est clair maintenant.


Maître Capello said:


> Il en va en Suisse comme en France : un  tel élève se ferait vite « lyncher » par ses camarades ; on n'aime pas  les rapporteurs.


Bien sûr quand je parle d'un tel élève chez moi, on ne le prenait jamais pour un rapporteur, parce qu'il faisait ce travail ouvertement et officiellement et rien que par la demande de la maîtresse, celui-ci invitait les élèves à être sage et calme tendis qu'un rapporteur rapportait clandestinement et en cachette sans que personne le connaisse. 



Comtois said:


> Agnan est un personnage de Goscinny dans _Le Petit Nicolas_.


Ah oui, je connais ce livre et j'ai même vu son film ainsi que son dessin animé. Une histoire formidable !


----------



## snarkhunter

... Le "rapporteur" ne serait-il pas en fait l'élève chargé d'_arrondir les angles_ entre la classe et l'Institution ?!


----------



## Alsako

Maître Capello said:


> un tel élève n'existe pas dans le système scolaire français.



Un élève qui surveille la classe est une pratique courante dans les petites classes (maternelle, primaire). Après, effectivement, les enseignants n'y ont plus recours car c'est un rôle très peu apprécié par les autres élèves.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je ne crois pas que le problème se ramène au fait qu'un "tel élève" _existe ou non_. C'est plutôt qu'une telle fonction n'a jamais été réellement désignée et qu'on n'a donc pas de nom correspondant.

... Maintenant, il est vrai qu'on pourrait tout à fait envisager d'appeler un tel élève "un agnan" !


----------



## Nanon

doinel said:


> On peut demander au délégué de classe de surveiller les autres pendant que le professeur s'absente mais les enseignants ne prendraient plus ce risque.


Ça se faisait quand j'étais à l'école primaire ; l'institutrice nommait alors, temporairement, un _chef de classe_. Mais ce n'était pas une fonction officielle. Non seulement je ne suis pas sûre que les autres instituteurs faisaient ça, mais je pense aussi que la fonction se recoupait avec celle du _délégué de classe_. Mais en primaire, je n'ai pas le souvenir que le délégué représentait les élèves et négociait avec la maîtresse... 
Dans mon souvenir, l'élève désigné se mettait derrière le tableau et notait secrètement qui avait parlé pendant l'absence de la maîtresse. Elle retournait le tableau à son retour. Ce genre de pratique pouvait donner lieu à des vengeances . Et c'était bien sûr le chouchou ou la chouchoute qui étaient choisis pour mener à bien cette noble tâche .


IMANAKBARI said:


> Comment s'appelle l'élève chargé de surveiller les autres élèves *avant *que le prof n'entre dans la classe ?


Si cela n'a pas changé, aucun élève ne surveille les autres _avant_. Théoriquement, les élèves sont en rang à l'extérieur de la classe et le professeur les surveille pendant qu'ils entrent, puis il entre lui-même en dernier...


----------



## atcheque

Nanon said:


> (...) _chef de classe_. (...)


 C'est bien là le terme que je cherchais depuis quelques jours.


----------



## Comtois

atcheque said:


> C'est bien là le terme que je cherchais depuis quelques jours.



Moi aussi !
Il me semble me rappeler que dans certains établissements la fonction de chef de classe était institutionnalisée, et que le chef de classe avait d'autres tâches que celle de surveillance : collecter les cahiers, veiller à l'approvisionnement en craie...
Il pouvait d'ailleurs y avoir concurremment un délégué des élèves, élu par ceux-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, le _délégué de classe_ s'appelle également _chef de classe_. Je ne parlerais donc pour ma part jamais de _chef de classe_ pour parler de l'élève qui surveille ses camarades…


----------



## snarkhunter

Comtois said:


> Il pouvait d'ailleurs y avoir concurremment un délégué des élèves, élu par ceux-ci.


Pour ce que je crois m'en rappeler, la fonction en était assez différente : il assistait entre autres aux conseils de classe, non ?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Chef de classe est parfait ! 
Oui, cette personne dont je parle, avait bien d'autres responsabilités et pas seulement la surveillance, comme Comtois vient de le dire tout à l'heure. Merci infiniment à vous tous de m'avoir aidé à trouver ces termes ! Agnan, chouchou, délégué, chef de classe etc.. tous me seront utiles, je ne les connaissais pas auparavant !


----------



## Nanon

Comtois said:


> le chef de classe avait d'autres tâches que celle de surveillance : collecter les cahiers, veiller à l'approvisionnement en craie...


Effacer le tableau, apporter le cahier de textes de la classe...
On faisait ça par alternance, je crois bien. Ce n'était pas vraiment du "boulot de chef" et on ne se sentait pas investi d'une quelconque autorité .
Je ne pense pas qu'à l'époque, il y avait des délégués dans les petites classes, au début de l'école primaire. Plus tard, si. 

PS - Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il y ait des _conseils de classe_ à proprement parler dans l'enseignement primaire français (dans la mesure où il n'y a qu'un seul enseignant par classe), mais il peut y avoir des débats ou des litiges dans lesquels les délégués représentent les élèves.

Re-PS, spéciale dédicace Iman : il faut absolument que tu lises _Le petit Nicolas_ !


----------



## Comtois

En effet, snarkhunter, de nos jours les délégués des élèves les représentent en conseil de classe. Mais je crois qu'il n'en a pas toujours été ainsi. Et ce n'est pas le cas en primaire, je crois.


Nanon, la fonction de chef de classe, en France, n'étant pas institutionnalisée à l'échelle nationale, les pratiques peuvent en effet varier considérablement d'un établissement à l'autre


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup encore Nanon et Comtois.
Et qu'est-ce que vous pensez du mot "surveillant" ? cela aussi peut fonctionner dans ce cas ? un surveillant peut-il être un des élèves ?


> Re-PS, spéciale dédicace Iman : il faut absolument que tu lises _Le petit Nicolas_ !


J'ai ce livre dans ma bibliothèque, mais je ne l'avais pas lu attendivement. Je vais absolument le faire aussitôt que possible. Merci.


----------



## Comtois

Je crois que, quand un Français entend parler d'un surveillant, il s'agit toujours pour lui d'un adulte, éventuellement jeune : quand j'étais élève, les surveillants étaient souvent des étudiants.


----------



## Marie3933

IMANAKBARI said:


> Et qu'est-ce que vous pensez du mot "surveillant" ? cela aussi peut fonctionner dans ce cas ? un surveillant peut-il être un des élèves ?


Nooon ! Un(e) surveillant(e) (un _pion_ ou une _pionne_ en langage familier), c'est quelqu'un qui fait partie du personnel de l'école et est chargé de l'ordre, de la discipline. C'est une fonction spécifique dans un établissement d'enseignement -> ce mot-là, tu ne peux pas l'employer pour un élève.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ah oui, vous avez totalement raison, j'aurais dû y penser ! 
Merci mille fois à tous les deux !


----------

